# Honda EU 2000i No Spark After Getting Wet



## lute (Nov 28, 2020)

We had a once every 10 years rain storm that overwhelmed the sump pump. 2-3 inches of water in the garage and the 2000i was sitting in it overnight.
No spark at all now. 
Are there any ignition related components in the bottom few inches of the case that would have a high probability of failing after a wetting?
Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

3 inches is enough to soak into a few of the electrical plugs. Youll need open It up, dismantle, and blow out the connectors with compressed air. Let it thoroughly Dry out and you may get lucky.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there is a small switch as well as electrical plugs that sit low in the eu2000i and eu2200i case.
it is for the on off setup.
you can replace this with a push button setup click here for the eu2000i pages
the hutch kit is the one we use here.
and there is dielectric grease on these pages

the oem switch for the engine stop will short out with water or high moisture.
and they have been known to stick in the off position at times as well.
it is a basic slide switch.
and is steel on the housing of the switch so it will rust.

below are a couple of videos below that help on the easy install of those hutch kits.
and if you have lp or ng fuel on your gen running site the tri fuel kits rock!
we have all of our hondas set for tri fuel now.
generator fuel choices are a good thing!
ng is my primary fuel now... cheap to run on it as well!

click here for the hutch video on the new switch.





and also see the tri fuel install video


----------



## lute (Nov 28, 2020)

First, thanks for the kind responses.
Ran the troubleshooting and got the following: 
Engine Stop: No spark disconnected
Oil Level: No continuity
IPG Resistance: Should be 300-360 Reads 302
IPG DC Millivolts Should be 3.0-4.0 mV Reads 293 mV
Exciter Resistance: Should be 0.2-0.3 Reads .2
Exciter Voltage: Should be 4-5 V AC Reads 2.1 
Ignition Coil Primary Resistance: 0.7-1.1 Ohms Reads 1.0
Ignition Coil Secondary Resistance 12-21 K Ohms Reads 16


----------



## lute (Nov 28, 2020)

After doing the multimeter tests, I swapped ignition modules with my spare gen. Still no spark.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

disconnect the engine stop switch
the plug is low in the case
on the side with the door, lower right as you face the side door area.
see if it has spark then


----------



## lute (Nov 28, 2020)

Disconnected stop switch.
No spark


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do you have the service manual?
pm me your email address.


----------



## lute (Nov 28, 2020)

iowagold said:


> do you have the service manual?
> pm me your email address.


Thanks, I have the manual but not much electrical savvy.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

walk down the manual.
the specs need to be exact on any readings.
pin out and check all wires in the harness.
as well as all of the plugs.
and yes a generator under water is a bad thing.


----------



## lute (Nov 28, 2020)

Not entirely trusting my Gardner Bender multimeter, I borrowed a Fluke to recheck my results.
Everything was exactly in spec with one exception:
The AC voltage of the exciter winding is supposed to be 4-5 Volts.
Mine is reading 2.1 Volts.
Manual says if exciter fails EITHER of the two tests replace the stator.
Any opinions as to whether the stator is actually the reason there is no spark?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the magnets on the rotor.
and inspect the stator winding's for hot spots.
it could be shorted!
rare but i have seen them shorted in units that were way overloaded!


----------

